# time to say goodbye...to the man!



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

A few months ago I went out a bought a HDTV. Two Words... It Rocks!!! 

I've got Directv that I'm using at the moment, but after this week... They're going to be history. With all my locals now broadcasting in Digital/High Definition, I bought a top of the line antenna... A Channel Master 4228 and a channel master amplifier. I'm able to receive HD through my Directv HD receiver, including my locals but since the only shows that I watch are...locals. I'm canceling Directv and I've ordered a Samsung HD receiver to pull in my locals in HD. I'll just sell my Directv HD receiver on ebay and it will basically pay for the receiver I just orderd. The cool thing is being able to receive HD and 5.1 surround audio.... For Free!!! woohoo!

Here's the antenna that I installed:


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

I loved my DirecTv, but I had to give it up when I moved because the new landlord insisted on cable-only because he didn't want dishes everywhere. I could never go with local channels only because how am I supposed to see Suzanne Somers lookin' good at 60 selling overpriced crap on the Home Shopping channel at midnight, or Darla Hahn hawking the AB Lounger at 3am? The only thing that has been invented since the cordless remote control that I find impossible to live without is my dvd recorder with hard drive. I love this thing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Nick said:


> I loved my DirecTv, but I had to give it up when I moved because the new landlord insisted on cable-only because he didn't want dishes everywhere. I could never go with local channels only because how am I supposed to see Suzanne Somers lookin' good at 60 selling overpriced crap on the Home Shopping channel at midnight, or Darla Hahn hawking the AB Lounger at 3am? The only thing that has been invented since the cordless remote control that I find impossible to live without is my dvd recorder with hard drive. I love this thing!


Directv has been great, I just don't watch it very much and the shows that I do watch are all on my locals.

I spend more time watching and copying DVDs so I'd rather pay netflix to feed my addiction... 8)

Do you have a DVD burner in your computer or do you have a stand alone burner...? I've got one in my computer that I built, I'm getting ready to upgrade my current burner to the new Dual Layer burner.


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

js said:


> Do you have a DVD burner in your computer or do you have a stand alone burner...? I've got one in my computer that I built, I'm getting ready to upgrade my current burner to the new Dual Layer burner.


I have a dual-layer burner in my computer I installed. It's an HP Lightscribe, you know the ones that burn a picture image on the cd? After you're done burning the cd you flip it over and put it back in and the same laser then burns a picture or words, or both, of your choice on the disc. It's in black/white but still. I also have a stand alone dvd burner hooked up to my tv for recording shows. It sure beats the hell out of a vcr I'll tell you that! Mind if I ask what programs you use for copying? I use Nero 6, DVD Shrink (for getting everything small enough to fit on a standard 4.7G disc), and sometimes DVDDecrypter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Nick said:


> I use Nero 6, DVD Shrink (for getting everything small enough to fit on a standard 4.7G disc), and sometimes DVDDecrypter.


Same thing, DVD Shrink and Nero. 

I need to look into the "Lightscribe" type of burner. Do you ever have any problems with it?


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

js said:


> I need to look into the "Lightscribe" type of burner. Do you ever have any problems with it?


The only thing is this, when burning a picture image to the non-information side it will do it with good clarity when using cds but I usually have to burn twice to get a good picture when burning a dvd because of the thickness. As far as reliablity goes I've never experienced a problem, at least not one that I couldn't attribute to a faulty blank disc. I rarely use the picture burning feature, as I prefer to make paper labels and stick them on, but it's nice to have a back up in case I run out of labels. Of course you have to buy the Lightscribe discs to make the picture burning feature work, and they cost a little bit more but they are coming down in price. They have a black ink built in to the surface that is activated by the laser. Even if your pic is in color, the image will come out black on the disc.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Down in the swamp we don't watch a lot of TV unless there's a good cowboy on.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just regular Dish Network here - still costs me enough. Not interested in adding the HDTV optio. I'm fine with things the way they are.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

There's nothing like watching a football game in true HD on a big set...you can almost see every blade of grass on the field and it feels like you could reach your hand right in and High-5 with the crowd


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

While I'm not interested in getting HD anytime soon, I did hear that will become the new standard format sometime in the future. Has anyone heard about this?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

H D ?? I've run a google and webcrawler search and cant find ANYTHING about Harley Davidson makin' TVs???


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

triton54s said:


> While I'm not interested in getting HD anytime soon, I did hear that will become the new standard format sometime in the future. Has anyone heard about this?


Most all local stations are broadcasting in HD now. I cancelled my satellite service 3 months ago... I'm watching totally free tv...in High Defination! I'm recieving 15 stations in HD. The antenna that I installed is pretty powerful, I'm picking stations from as far as 80 miles away. The hell with paying 60+ bucks a month for sat or cable... The picture quality that I'm recieving is 10 times better than cable or sat. The cable and Sat single broadcast is compressed... I'm able to recieve an uncompressed signal. Oh, and did I mention all HD shows...including sports are broadcast in 5.1 surround sound... I've got the whole Home Theater set up. HD Television in 1080i, full 5.1 surround system for my audio. I'm set... 

Oh, the amount of money that I'm saving by not having to pay for sat or cable service enables me to buy more gun toys. 

60.00 X 12 months = $720.00 a year. :smt1099


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

While the HD'S look nice,I can't see the big bucks for one.Direct TV and the old Sony hooked up to the even older stereo are enuff to P.O. the wife on weekends.She gets bent outta shape waking you to WWIII, John Wayne westerns,Outdoor ch.:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 Randall


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I do not believe that my local stations are doing this yet. In another year or two, maybe I'll buy one of those antennas and give it a try. But, I still wouldn't have a lot of the channels that I do now, if I did that - I'd only probably have the major networks.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> There's nothing like watching a football game in true HD on a big set...you can almost see every blade of grass on the field and it feels like you could reach your hand right in and High-5 with the crowd


Darn skippy! First time I watched a NASCAR race in HD, I thought I was going to get run over!


----------



## Soup (Dec 4, 2006)

I dont really have a "local" station and I don't want to pay $9k for a flatscreen designed to work above 7000 feet elevation so I will wait a while I guess.

Soup


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

HDTV? Some of us are appreciative and content with color. You people are never satisfied.:smt082


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My cable system offers a suite of HD channels and it is fabulous for sports. Football, golf, basketball all really show up in HD. I don't watch much other network fare, so for me, there isn't a lot of HD content. Discovery in HD rocks, however. I can happily spend time watching the sun come up over various scenic locales. I need a life....


----------

